# What made you happy today?



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2018)

I’d like to think this thread would take off on its own
Especially with Pappy, Meanderer, and several others that give a positive spin to most every post


Anyway, we’ll see

Didn’t happen today, yet still....it made me happy today

It’ll make me happy tomorrow if I think about it 


A while back, wife and I went to church

It’s refreshing, sometimes, to attend a church

Sometimes

Anyway, there was a song service
I don’t sing
Can’t
Tried
It’s not considered singing
So, there I was, mouthing the words.

A few rows back, a middle aged gentleman was singing his heart out.
A tenor, I believe.
I also believe he was a butcher by trade.
Cause he was doin’ a job of it on that song.
His voice, his voice literally hurt my good ear.

Seems there are several stanzas to ‘He Lives’.
He got louder with each one.
At the last of the chorus to the last stanza I looked back...

Had to

There he was, tears streaming down his face.

Yet,

His face....beaming

He wasn’t a good looking guy

He literally wrecked the hymn




I’ve seen a lot of beauty
A lot
In nature, mostly

But this

Was the most beautiful thing

I have ever seen

yessir


What made _*you*_ happy today?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanksgiving was a bust!  .....

NO, that's not what made me happy....I'm gettin' to it.  For Turkey Day, we planned on eating out, as we have done the past few years....to our satisfaction.  Long story, short...our go-to places were CLOSED.

don't panic.....drove around awhile....Bob Evan's had a line like it was Black Thursday (really an early Black Friday crowd).   Closed....Closed...!

Hey, I know a place....no place like it.....HOME!   Ended up having Dinty Moore over for dinner.  Quite the guy....


Soooooo, we decided to have turkey, today....Christmas Day   (really, it ended  3 hours ago...)  A delicious Butterball turkey breast, with...
some of the trimmings.... but we were OPEN.....no lines.....it was beautiful.  Even though there was no check.... I ended up doing the dishes....and luving it all!    Good Gravy!  For ONCE, I wasn't the only turkey in the room!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2018)

First of all, my feet hit the floor once again. That’s a good sign. 
Went out in the kitchen and Lo and behold...breakfast and coffee was setting there, waiting for me. 
Didnt see the wife anywhere, so went ahead and ate.
Finished up a good meal and heard something from the bedroom, so I went to investigate. 
My wife was sitting on the edge of the bed in her new Victoria’s Secret outfit with this big sexy smile. 
Took a couple minutes to put my eyes back in the socket, so I moved slowly towards her and......:love_heart:


I woke up. 

Not really following the thread...but at 82, waking up is a very good day for me. And, my wife is pretty darn nice too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm happy because it's finally the day after Christmas, it seemed like a long slog this year!layful:

I was happy yesterday, hearing from an old friend that I've known for 35 years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 26, 2018)

Let's see, what made me happy? Looking up the websites for the post office and dmv in Loveland, CO AND helping my wife in anyway I could. She is sick with a sinus cold/infection, brought on by allergies.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 26, 2018)

Getting into the kitchen and putting yesterday's huge collection of plates, cups and silverware away, before I made my daily bowl of oatmeal, made me very happy. I don't abide clutter.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2018)

Mine is a relatively hassle-free life so joy is easy to find.  

For reasons unknown for the past five years I awaken very early.  Today I was awake at 4:00, finally gave up the ghost at 4:30 and slipped out of bed as hubby gently snored.  It used to frustrate and annoy me to only get 5-6 hours of sleep but I've learned to embrace my home's quiet solitude during early hours.  

By the time I've had my first few cups of coffee (one regular, the rest decaf), my husband and our dog have come to life and the next portion of my day begins.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2018)

You guys

You guys made me happy today

Great posts

(Pappy's and Meany's put me somewhere beyond happy)


----------



## Ronni (Dec 26, 2018)

Your post made me happy Gary.  Crying-happy as a matter of fact.  I LOVE to find joy in unlikely places!!!  

My son #4 told me he loved me today.  That put me over the moon!  Don't misunderstand, we are a very close, loving family and he and I, like the rest of my kids, love each other deeply.  It's just that he is the least verbally and physically demonstrative of all my kids.  And that's fine, I completely respect his space and his boundaries about that.  But that just means that when he occasionally does tell me, it's extra special.  And today he did.  And so it was.  And it made me extra happy.  :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I LOVE to find joy in unlikely places!!!



It's always a wonderful find

I've learned to look for them

Turns out, they're not hiding

And folks, runa the mill folks, seem to be quite good at pointing the way


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2018)

What made me happy yesterday on Christmas was when I was walking my dog on a trail, a big large eared deer appeared from behind a bush, very close to us.  Within seconds a second, third and forth head popped up, all focused on us.  My dog initially started to give out a bark, but I told him 'quiet, it's okay'....and he was a good boy.  They all watched us as we continued walking down the trail.  Only thing that would have made me happier is if I had my camera with me, no zoom would be needed for that close photo.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 26, 2018)

My 9 year old granddaughter called me on her new phone (my old one.) She said, "Nana, save this number!"


----------



## Laurie (Dec 26, 2018)

I woke up!

Everything after that was  a bonus!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2018)

Laurie said:


> I woke up!
> 
> Everything after that was  a bonus!



Ditto! Then, I came here to read Gary's story about the singing man, which made me smile.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 26, 2018)

To take my 3 daily walks not having to wear my boots since we don't have any snow here in the city
I'm a happy camper Sue


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2018)

The Dow was up over 1000 points today....now that needs to happen 2 or 3 more times to get back to where the stock market was a couple of months ago.  What a roller coaster ride!!!


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 26, 2018)

Gary O'... what made me happy today? I heard that my Christmas company decided that they will leave tomorrow to visit more relatives... yipeeeee!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Gary O'... what made me happy today? I heard that my Christmas company decided that they will leave tomorrow to visit more relatives... yipeeeee!



THAT! is the happiest of happies


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2018)

We had our big Christmas celebration today. I was with my two sisters and my mom, and my nephew flew home from Taiwan. 

Our hearts are still broken for my sister .....first Christmases are always hard. But we felt she was with us and we smiled.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2018)

jujube said:


> We had our big Christmas celebration today. I was with my two sisters and my mom, and my nephew flew home from Taiwan.
> 
> Our hearts are still broken for my sister .....first Christmases are always hard. But we felt she was with us and we smiled.



I hope your hearts will heal more and more over time, jujube.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 27, 2018)

What made me happy today?

Getting up....for one








then this

this made me happy today this morn, and tonight


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2018)

My Bonnie (pitbull doggie) giving me a million kisses as I tried to dry her off from her being out as the big fat snowflakes were coming down.  She is the BEST doggie in the whole world, even if she did get into the trash today and threw it all around -- I can't be mad at her because she finds such joy in doing it (and because she always looks at me with those soulful, imploring eyes when I catch her at it).  She delights my old wrinkly heart!


----------



## Joyful (Dec 28, 2018)

Reading this thread has made me happy today...what an uplifting group!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 28, 2018)

It’s still early, but Joyful’s post made me happy today

…heh, talk about perpetual motion


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2018)

I am happy, Gary, knowing that you, our off-grid tour guide, is on duty!  ....all you need is a cap!


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 28, 2018)

12/27, my cell service was out & danger of land line & .power going too. Don't mind admitting I was scared a little. But all working today so far. Made me very happy -so far.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> I am happy, Gary, knowing that you, our off-grid tour guide, is on duty!  ....all you need is a cap!


Looks rather scissorbill-ish, Meany






I’d get shot if I wore it out here

wouldn't quite fit with my persona 








But, thanks…sorta


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, shucks.... Ol' Pal......Happy to agree that I  struck out with that one!   Maybe ya can just hang this round yer neck!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2018)

This picture.......


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 29, 2018)

Seeing all of these posts appreciating the finer things in life. 

My hubby snuggling just one more minute before getting out of bed.

My furkids doing their morning frolic


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 29, 2018)

My 'movie buddy',Alexei and I will be going to the movies together this afternoon Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2018)

We've had a leak in  the pipes our kitchen sink taps for a little while... and the water has been dripping slowly into the cupboard below, so as hubs works long hours it's been put on the back burner for repair until now that he has  a couple of weeks off work.  He's just been and bought some new taps , and at this moment he's removing the old ones ready to fit the new ones.

We didn't get anything fancy because we're going to have a whole new kitchen fitted in the New year at some point, but I'm happy not to have leaking taps any more...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2018)

Pappy said:


> This picture.......
> 
> View attachment 60840



Pappy, you always spark a memory
Something I posted here early on;

I've had many dog pals, but my first was my best


Wrote something about him a while back;

*I’ll Never Forget My Best Friend*

I was three.
He was a few months.
Neither of us had much to play with….but each other.
We never lacked.
He’d look up at me with complete unwavering trust.
Trying to read my face.
Ears perked up when I spoke.
Wherever I went, he followed.
He rapidly grew, and soon we were face high to each other.
We’d roam the patch of woods up the hill from our place, him guarding my everystep, sometimes blocking my way when I got too close to the cliff edge. I didn’t know it at the time.
I’d take my naps nestled into his chest. 
He’d lie there, never moving a muscle.

As I grew to boyhood, he remained a part of me, my shadow.
We’d wrestle….he’d let me win.

We’d hunt.

We’d fish.

Not that he took part. 
He was no hunting dog. 
Just my companion.
We’d share lunch.
He’d listen to my every word, as we sat on the creek bank.

Years passed.
I got very busy, but not so busy that we wouldn’t still roam the woods every so often, even though he had a bit of a time keeping up.

The day came when he just didn’t get up.
I was sixteen.
Mom told me to take him in to the vet. 
‘He’ll be able to fix him up.’

I gathered him up and laid him in the passenger’s seat of the pickup, right beside me, and we had one of our conversations while I drove the twenty miles. 
It had been awhile. 
Too long actually.


I sat on the stool beside the exam table, while the vet did his thing.
Once again my best friend and I were face high to each other.
The vet was talking with my mom.
He handed me the phone.
It was time. 
He had to be put to sleep.

OK, I brought him in to get fixed up, and now he’s going to be put down….just like that.

I was told I had to leave the room.

Like hell.

The vet did…..something. I don’t recall.

I held my bestfriend’s face with both hands.
His ears perked up as we had what would be our last conversation, telling him the reality.
Then I just cradled his head, holding it to my chest, not moving a muscle until, feeling his last breath against my heart, he went to sleep.

Even though the wipers were going, I had a hard time seeing through the raindrops on the way back home.




……..I’ll never forget my best friend







aaaand I put it to verse


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Well, shucks.... Ol' Pal......Happy to agree that I  struck out with that one!   Maybe ya can just hang this round yer neck!




I got this

step right this way, Folks









careful, though, watch out for the deep end


----------



## rgp (Dec 29, 2018)

Waking up......


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2018)

Being with my son and his son.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 29, 2018)

Cross Keys 19 Newport 45.A great afternoon out.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2018)

What makes me happy. Trying to play the harmonica. I bought a nice one from Amazon awhile back and can play ole suzanna pretty good. Having COPD, I’m hoping it will help with my breathing exercises. :sentimental:


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Pappy, you always spark a memory
> Something I posted here early on*:*]
> 
> Gary, that was truly a beautiful tribute to your dog. I had a dog when I was
> ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2018)

I had a problem redeeming a Gift Card,online, and called a customer service number and had it redeemed in 15 minutes!!


----------



## 911 (Dec 30, 2018)

Pappy said:


> What makes me happy. Trying to play the harmonica. I bought a nice one from Amazon awhile back and can play ole suzanna pretty good. Having COPD, I’m hoping it will help with my breathing exercises. :sentimental:



Good for you, Pappy. Anything that will improve one’s health is always a good idea.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2018)

911 said:


> Good for you, Pappy. Anything that will improve one’s health is always a good idea.



Agreed .. as a childhood asthmatic, I can empathize. I hope it works. My
father used to play harmonica quite well..wish I had it now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2018)

So far I have had a Wonderful day today. My daughter took me and my Husband to see Disney on Ice. My 8yr old granddaughter sat next to me and she gave me many hugs while we watched the show. Her hugs are worth more to me than anything else in the world.Oh and the show was really good.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2018)

Fabulous Sassy.....


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> Her hugs are worth more to me than anything else in the world. QUOTE]
> Ya got that right....sooooo right


----------



## idonea (Jan 2, 2019)

Today I am happy that the holiday season is over for awhile.  I am happy that I get to go back to work and life returns to normal.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2019)

So, my lady keeps asking if I want my brows trimmed 

‘I’m good’, I tell her

She says I’m rivaling Brezhnev in the eyebrow dept

‘I can pick up Russia with these things’, I say

Got to thumbing thru google
He did have quite the yield






But what really thru me off, was how much Leonid and Anthony looked alike






Maybe us old guys start looking all the same at a certain age…

Brow Bros

*That*

Made me happy today


How ‘bout you?

What made_* YOU *_happy today?


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 9, 2019)

I slept a little later today...got up at 5:00 am so that made me happy.

Hope the rest of my day goes well I’m feeling slightly on edge today, no reason.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

my morning cuddle with doggie.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2019)

Our daughter is visiting us today. She insists on making us dinner rather than us taking her
out for dinner. Hubby had a minor surgery the other day, so she feels a need to take care
of us. She took a Cordon Bleu Chef's course, just out of high school, but we've asked for
fajitas


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Our daughter is visiting us today. She insists on making us dinner rather than us taking her
> out for dinner. Hubby had a minor surgery the other day, so she feels a need to take care
> of us. She took a Cordon Bleu Chef's course, just out of high school, but we've asked for
> fajitas



How nice to have a daughter to cook for you while visiting. I bet her fajitas will be delicious!

Hope hubby has a speedy recovery!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm happy (and grateful) that my 34-year old nephew is recovering after an emergency quadruple bypass surgery.   He's young and handsome and healthy (or so we thought), and has only been married for a year.    What a scare he gave us all.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm happy (and grateful) that my 34-year old nephew is recovering after an emergency quadruple bypass surgery.   He's young and handsome and healthy (or so we thought), and has only been married for a year.    What a scare he gave us all.



My goodness, 34! I'm happy for you too. May he have a fast recovery!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, 34! I'm happy for you too. May he have a fast recovery!



Thanks, RR.   He's the same age as my son so it was a sobering experience.   Apparently heart problems run in my brother-in-law's family; my nephew is the 4th generation to have bypass surgery.  Oddly, he's tall and the "picture of health" so we were shocked.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

Despite  what's  been mentioned,  I'm  glad  there's  more than  TWO  people  on this site.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'm happy (and grateful) that my 34-year old nephew is recovering after an emergency quadruple bypass surgery.   He's young and handsome and healthy (or so we thought), and has only been married for a year.    What a scare he gave us all.



I hope that the fact he is so young will give him an edge in the recovery process.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> How nice to have a daughter to cook for you while visiting. I bet her fajitas will be delicious!
> 
> Hope hubby has a speedy recovery!



Thank you, RR .. she did the same when hubby had his hip replacement surgery not long
ago (knee replacement may be next). "Our girl" takes good care of us


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 9, 2019)

I was able to take my 3 walks today without bone chilling cold temps,no snow,sun came out for awhile
It was nice to get some fresh air Sue


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm slowly mastering the art of rolling sushi/uramaki. I think I'll have it down, pat, in another session, or two. Did two rolls, this afternoon, and they turned out so-so. My rolls are vegan, but I could do any other filling, if I had to. I like learning new things. The process makes me happy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2019)

Last Thursday my new stove that I purchased in Home Depot was delivered. They wanted $25.00 to haul the old one away. It was still in working order except for the front burner. Some electrical problem. The hubby and I decided to try our luck at selling the old one since it really wasn't in our way. We put the sliders under the legs and moved it to our laundry room. Today a man bought it for $45.00. He wanted it for the oven. Seems he puts metal parts inside to harden the paint. He was happy and we were even happier.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm happy (and tired) today because I took the two little'uns to the science center this morning.  We got very wet in the water play area but we had a great time.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I'm slowly mastering the art of rolling sushi/uramaki. I think I'll have it down, pat, in another session, or two. Did two rolls, this afternoon, and they turned out so-so. My rolls are vegan, but I could do any other filling, if I had to. I like learning new things. The process makes me happy.



Kudos to you! I don't even make norimaki. We only eat vegan rolls, but the rest of the
family eat the seafood rolls. I used to love watching my mother make sushi and inari.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Kudos to you! I don't even make norimaki. We only eat vegan rolls, but the rest of the
> family eat the seafood rolls. I used to love watching my mother make sushi and inari.


I not only don't make it, I have no idea what it is, or how to pronounce it

I'm thinking I'm missing out


----------



## toffee (Feb 10, 2019)

happy in ways of- paid my new furniture today-delivered wed -so I can stretch out once again --bliss !


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 10, 2019)

New hearing aids and, so far, absolutely love them!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2019)

toffee said:


> happy in ways of- paid my new furniture today-delivered wed -so I can stretch out once again --bliss !



New furniture is always exciting!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2019)

Successfully   opening  a  can  of Spam.   Ummmmm!   Good  sammich!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

Happy I played a pokemon card game with my 6 year old grandson. I lost (he makes up his own rules).

Then his pop paw had a bb gun shoot off with him...

I love my grand babies.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 10, 2019)

Went to see the movie Green Book. Really enjoyed it. Laughed and cried. And didn`t fall asleep  Has to be a good movie for me to stay awake.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 11, 2020)

This comment today brought back a memory of something wonderful I experienced a while back;



Phoenix said:


> I love Crater Lake. It's the most beautiful place I've ever seen. My uncle Leo was a great singer and a minister. At his funeral his son Mike said that when they went to Crater Lake they hiked the trail down to the lake. At the time Mike was probably five. He said his dad sang the song _How Great Thou Art_ all the way down and all the way back up. Mike said he was so embarrassed. But he said after his dad finished, people thanked him. I heard Uncle Leo sing the song once upon a time. He sang it with all of his soul. It was wonderful. I can even hear him now in the back of my memory and feel enriched by it.



And caused me to resurrect an old thread of mine that includes that experience;




Gary O' said:


> I’d like to think this thread would take off on its own
> Especially with Pappy, Meanderer, and several others that give a positive spin to most every post
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2020)

Waking up to wet kisses from Miss Chicka at 5.00 am, grabbed a coffee then went for a long walk.
Came home fed the birds and just enjoyed the serenity.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 11, 2020)

I tried to mend a stile today, to stop some wayward sheep escaping through it, on the path of a very busy route for hikers.

Almost everyone wanted to speak, and enquire about the gated contraption I was endeavouring to erect, (we'll see in the morning whether sheep have stayed put - my guess being odds against!  ).

I should maybe try to take a photo, before it falls apart or proves a failure, but as my ol dad used to say, "Its good to have a go!".   .


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

Food ! Thanksgiving dinner with pecan pie and raspberry & white chocolate swirl ice cream


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 11, 2020)

My oldest grandson called today and we had a nice, long, interesting chat which covered a few subjects.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 11, 2020)

Finding out my local Publix store is finally selling the NY Post. No Daily News or Newsday though.



Now if I can get Dunkin Doughnuts to sell buttered rolls my life would be complete.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 12, 2020)

Good news folks, day one and those pesky sheep still haven't figured out how to get around my makeshift gate, set up before the stone *"stile"*!   .


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy to wake up with no aches or  pains this morning..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 12, 2020)

Got the winter clothes out.

Found a bus pass worth $25.00.  Made my day.


----------



## Wren (Oct 12, 2020)

Seeing my neighbour, who’s been seriously ill and a couple of months ago could barely eat, tucking into one of my home made Cornish pasties, made me happy today


----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2020)

Coffee with my Lady in the sunroom with the pine trees shimmering in the sunlight. This always makes me happy, and the two Bichons add to the pleasure. The 19 year old cat (Kaley) is out exploring in the backyard but will be in shortly for her morning nap.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 12, 2020)

I cancelled my appt for a holter monitor today  lol

I'll resched.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2020)

Leftover egg roll from last nights Chinese food delivery.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2020)

Reading this thread has made me happy.  I hadn't discovered this hidden treasure.

Thank you for the smiles.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

What made me feel happy today was the excellent 72 degree breeze coming in my windows--refreshing.  Won't be too many more of these days this year so I'll enjoy it now!


----------



## AmberTea (Oct 12, 2020)

Received an actual ground mail long letter from a very close friend, rather than an email, put
a smile on my face


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2020)

*Spending the day with my Husband. No one else but the 2 of us.*


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 12, 2020)

*What made you happy today?*

*Finding a 'Mint Imperial' sweet down the side of my chair, it must have been there for getting on 12 months......still tasted great.  *


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2020)

Zoom call with my beautiful daughter.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2020)

Had a late night online chat, outa the blue, with my army grandson

Been months since we last did that

He made me listen to this song







said it was like him singing......about me

took me down

He's one tough kid

Guess most times a guy doesn't realize how they affect kids

We took him and his brother in during some rugged times
They were with us for several years
One could say we raised 'em

I wrote about him a few years back;






anyway.......it made me more than happy


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Had a late night online chat, outa the blue, with my army grandson
> 
> Been months since we last did that
> 
> ...


I can see you're very proud of him and I bet he is of you, too.  Very touching indeed.

BTW, thank you for making the print a bit larger..helps for me to see it better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2020)

What made me happy today was sitting here thinking how nice it is I can sit here and not worry about having to go to a job outside of my place.  I can relax and also it felt so good when the heat came on-felt real cozy in here and I do appreciate that on a damp morning such as this.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2020)

Getting my palm trees trimmed. Washing my golf cart and hanging some Christmas lights. I have no idea where all this energy came from....


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Sleeping in made me happy.


----------



## Skyking (Dec 11, 2020)

Remembering this forum in my bookmarks list just made my day. Really! Even with a younger family all around me, I've felt a bit isolated as of late and it's nice to know there are others out there just like me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 11, 2020)

Three things made me happy today, I finally received a package that was on back order for weeks. It was a special gift that I really wanted to give my son in law for Christmas.
I got my old tape recorder to work so I listened to tapes of my dad singing  and playing his guitar.  So sad and yet so comforting all at the same time.
I got a letter saying that my AARP rates won't be increased this year.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2020)

Managed to pick up groceries and a prescription for my sister and deliver them to her without freezing to death in the process. Very cold wind here today.  I took my dog Henry with me and he, as always, had a great time.  He even said "woof" a time or two at the guy who loaded the groceries into the trunk, and he loved it that the folks at the Walgreens drive thru gave him a little Milk Bone.


----------



## MickaC (Dec 11, 2020)

Found some good jigsaw puzzle sites, haven't searched for about 4 years.......had some nice new ones.

Hearing updates on Covid 19........sounds more promising, and time is pushing ahead.......deliveries are on its way.

THANK YOU..........looking forward to starting our new normal.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 11, 2020)

Receiving photos of the two youngest members of our immediate family.  

Hearing from one of my nieces via a text.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Coffee.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 12, 2020)

Collin is here. His mom gave him a buzz-cut but it looks good on him. I met him and his mom in the parking area this morning and it was ...interesting. I'll post about it later. Aside from an interesting hand off, he seems okay, considering. We're both happy he's here, I'll say that much.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 12, 2020)

Spent time with my daughter at the bank & home nailing down some “what if” details to make any future possibilities as simple and seamless as possible. Got a big dose of Peace of Mind.

Finally figured out and prepared to put into practice just what the term “letting go” mean instead of “how can I blah-blah-etc? How will I fix it?”
It means you just do it.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 12, 2020)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

My son dropped off a surprise pizza from New Haven for me last night, so breakfast and just now I've been enjoying. The rest is in the freezer. So good.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Got my window waterfall Christmas lights put up today .. first time I've had lights up for several years


----------



## Ronni (Dec 12, 2020)

What made me happy this day was going trike hunting!!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My son dropped off a surprise pizza from New Haven for me last night, so breakfast and just now I've been enjoying. The rest is in the freezer. So good.



You got the life RR. You really really do. Keep that avatar because it fits you to a "T"

********************************************************************************************************************************************

Hartford Ct. State House Park

RR looking around taking in the scenery with boredom

A Dan Quayle type well dressed enamored man with blond hair, blue eyes and perfect teeth approaches her and says a fine how do yo do?

RR Puleeeese stand aside I am looking yonder

The Dan Quayle type says you are the most beautiful woman I've laid my eyes on today and I will be back here tomorrow

RR slides her 24 carat gold filled Chopard De Rigo Vison shades down her pert nose and says will you raaaaaly be here tomorrow?

The Dan Quayle type starts sweating and smiling with glee until RR sticks her Virginia Slims into his puckering lips, gives him a light smack on the Dan Quayle types face and walks away saying hold that for me until I return tomorrow afternoon with a real man. Taxi taxi I say Taxi


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 12, 2020)

Waking up being in my right frame of mind, having a loving and compassionate heart


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> You got the life RR. You really really do. Keep that avatar because it fits you to a "T"
> 
> ********************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


OMG you're too funny!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*Received a surprise gift of 6 packages of chocolate tea biscuits that I like. But neither the box nor the packing slip identify the sender nor the company. All I know is how much it costs and that it's from New Jersey! *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Received a surprise gift of 6 packages of chocolate tea biscuits that I like. But neither the box nor the packing slip identify the sender nor the company. All I know is how much it costs and that it's from New Jersey! *


Oh my goodness! Will you eat them? That's pretty strange........


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 13, 2020)

I made rice for breakfast. That made me happy. I like rice.  Jeesh, it's true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 13, 2020)

I woke up today with no flames or pitchfork's  around me


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

My supermarket bill came to over £160 today and my o/h paid it... that made me happy...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2020)

Hearing the covid vaccine is on it's way, made me happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Hearing the covid vaccine is on it's way, made me happy.


lots of people have had it already here. The first person to receive it was the 90 year old grandmother of Matt Hancock  secretary of state for health .

The second person  was an 80 year old  man named William Shakespeare .. that's true ...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lots of people have had it already here. The first person to receive it was the 90 year old grandmother of Matt Hancock  secretary of state for health .
> 
> The second person  was an 80 year old  man named William Shakespeare .. that's true ...


I know, they were on TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I know, they were on TV.


First 2 people in the world to be given the approved vaccine, they will go down in Medical History... hopefully because it worked and not due to any adverse  reactions...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2020)

Our annual Christmas parade in the community. A couple of photos I took.


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice car LOL.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Hearing from Murrmurr just made me extremely happy!!! And getting an update from Old Man would make me happier yet. I’m worried about him.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

Buying a new Mirror, and new chair for the bench in the barn  for my hubs made me happy.

 Managing to find some much needed wooden pallets for *free* for my DD and the help of a farm worker getting them loaded onto the van made me happy, because _I_ didn't have to do it 

Having a bacon sarnie when I got home just after dark, and was starving, also made me happy..


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2020)

*Well, I woke up again. Had some leftover pizza for breakfast, and it was quite good.  It's the little thngs, I guess*


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, I woke up again. Had some leftover pizza for breakfast, and it was quite good.  It's the little thngs, I guess*


. I quite agree!!!!  The morning after thanksgiving, I found a glass of wine in the living room that I apparently neglected to drink the night before...gasp,I know, right??  So guess what I  had for breakfast?  A glass of wine and a piece of pumpkin pie!!!!!  I smiled the entire way through it


----------



## katlupe (Dec 15, 2020)

Several things made me happy today..........one, of course was my little bunny boy, "Rabbit" doing binkys around me when I got up. Then I made a trip with my walker on the icy driveway to the dumpster with 2 big bags of garbage and boxes, and back without sliding or falling. It was scary but I did it and am happy I did! Now I am happy that I did my laundry and am all done with it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 15, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Several things made me happy today..........one, of course was my little bunny boy, "Rabbit" doing binkys around me when I got up. Then I made a trip with my walker on the icy driveway to the dumpster with 2 big bags of garbage and boxes, and back without sliding or falling. It was scary but I did it and am happy I did! Now I am happy that I did my laundry and am all done with it.


I hope “binkys” mean laps and not do-do’s


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Several things made me happy today..........one, of course was my little bunny boy, "Rabbit" doing binkys around me when I got up. Then I made a trip with my walker on the icy driveway to the dumpster with 2 big bags of garbage and boxes, and back without sliding or falling. It was scary but I did it and am happy I did! Now I am happy that I did my laundry and am all done with it.


Love your new avatar @katlupe


----------



## katlupe (Dec 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Love your new avatar @katlupe


Thank you, Holly. I took that picture with my phone this morning. I was so excited that it was cold enough to wear my new coat.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 15, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I hope “binkys” mean laps and not do-do’s


Yes, it is when a rabbit shows you how happy they are to see and they hop and jump into the air around you.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

@katlupe,, looking  good in your new  coat,, color  rocks on you.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> @katlupe,, looking  good in your new  coat,, color  rocks on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 15, 2020)

Feeling well enough to take 6 months worth of recycle stuff in, and getting $90 for it!   Also got the garage cleared out, was getting junky.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Feeling well enough to take 6 months worth of recycle stuff in, and getting $90 for it!   Also got the garage cleared out, was getting junky.


OMG you get paid to recycle ?...


----------



## Nathan (Dec 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG you get paid to recycle ?...


Well in most states there is a (I think they call it) redemption fee, typically 5 cents per can or bottle that you pay along with the product.   In this area you can "sell" your aluminum, glass, or plastic to a recycle outfit for the going rate per pound.
I sold 55 pounds of aluminum cans for $1.65 per lb....got $90.75.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Well in most states there is a (I think they call it) redemption fee, typically 5 cents per can or bottle that you pay along with the product.   In this area you can "sell" your aluminum, glass, or plastic to a recycle outfit for the going rate per pound.
> I sold 55 pounds of aluminum cans for $1.65 per lb....got $90.75.


I wish everyone got paid for recycling here... there wouldn't be so much litter and fly-tipping in some places...


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2020)

Vaccines today! Hooray! Good excuse to consume mass quantities of Crown & beer!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wish everyone got paid for recycling here... there wouldn't be so much litter and fly-tipping in some places...


Oh there's still plenty of litter along the highways, the homeless will collect anything of value, and the paper trash will just blow along the way.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2020)

The 4 Raccoons I feed every night brought a friend with them last night.
And yesterday morning, I looked out my window & saw a huge dog in my back yard.  When I approached him, he jumped on me as if he'd known me for years.  I recognized him from a house across the street.  Their gate was partly open.  The family's kids were very happy when I brought him back.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

@Nathan, May I ask what state you live in?
Hubby has  bags of  smashed cans , he's been waiting for price of  cans & scrap metal to go up.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 15, 2020)

Hubby baking all on his own some delicious chocolate chip cookies; he cleaned up after himself as well.  I'm in heaven.  lol     Not having to cook din din (we ate leftovers) of jasmine rice, meatloaf and sliced beets.  Receiving a Christmas card from an estranged cousin was lovely!!!  All in all it has been an awesome day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2020)

*Today me and my husband drove past my daughter's house and saw her and my granddaughter outside. We threw kisses and they threw kisses. We didn't get out of the car because my daughter, granddaughter, and son-in-law just recovered from the Covid so we couldn't get too close.*


----------



## Nathan (Dec 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> @Nathan, May I ask what state you live in?
> Hubby has  bags of  smashed cans , he's been waiting for price of  cans & scrap metal to go up.


California.    I crush the aluminum cans as well, had like 6 lawn trash bags full!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks,, Nathan,,I'll tell hubby.
By the time those kind of prices reach PA,,he'might' have another bag full.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2020)

I got my food shopping done this morning and this evening, I just got finished watching/listening to my Son's House music broadcast. He's one of the Deejays on an internet radio station. It's fun because those of us who used to see and dance with each other at the club where he deejayed before COVID get to chat and comment on the songs via text and GIFs. It helps to feel more connected and the music is always so good.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 21, 2021)

What made you happy today?​
This did;


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 21, 2021)

The plumber, who we had called today, couldn't get a signal on his phone, he asked to use our landline and when I said, "Of course," gesturing with my hand to our telephone, he didn't know what to do. He has never used a finger dial phone ever. In fact he's never even seen one except in movies.
I dialled the number, handed him the handset, he took it like it was going to bite him, then when the voice at the other end said the customary: "Hello," he got an attack of the hello's. "Hello, hello!" 
But when he finally got the hang of it, made his call and handed the handset back to me, he said: "The clarity is amazing." Well there you go, old technology, built to last.


----------



## Lee (Aug 21, 2021)

I found out today that the capping on the windows is going to cost less than I thought.....about time I got a break on the money pit house.


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> What made you happy today?​
> This did;


I liked that, too.  But he may have a problem with anger issues:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...icas-got-talent-domestic-violence/1440544002/


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2021)

Just the fact that today is a do nothing day except read a book, enjoy my coffee and stay inside where it’s cool. Heat index is over 100 today, so this is the place to be.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)

Chocolate..!!


----------



## charry (Aug 21, 2021)

Seeing my husband Enjoying the outdoors , which hasn’t happened for awhile x


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2021)

Having the whole afternoon to myself, no phone calls, leftovers for dinner, housework caught up and hubby didn't ask once for me to look up something on the computer.  
I did some reading, a little painting and got a pattern picked out for my next embroidery project.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

My Granddaughter sent me pictures she made of me, my daughter, and herself. She asked me who the prettiest one was, of course,I picked her


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

I woke up and was able to get up and around, on my own. No special equipment needed. I have the chance to have greater happiness appear before this day is through. Maybe it just did. Seeing this thread made me happy to be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My Granddaughter sent me pictures she made of me, my daughter, and herself. She asked me who the prettiest one was, of course,I picked herView attachment 179769


You all look beautiful but that little green haired girl, she sure has some pretty 👁👁's!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Ooops


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Which one has the green hair ? We all Have blue eyes.





Chris P Bacon said:


> You all look beautiful but that little green haired girl, she sure has some pretty 👁👁's!


I just figured out who had the green hair. _ I told you I didn't have a brain 
_


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2021)

*Just came in from sitting outside with some friends from my apt. building. Enjoying the warm air and breeze.  Did not talk much, just sat there enjoying the early evening air. Life is good.*


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

Fresh picked peaches, right off the tree.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 21, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Fresh picked peaches, right off the tree.



Oh, the daughter of one of the ladies in my building brought in a small basket of them for her to share. I took a couple. They were quite good.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2021)

my M&Ms at break time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2021)

Receiving an email from one of my oldest ex co-workers; she's an RN and is now living near Houston, Texas to be near to her two daughters.  I was so surprised!


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 21, 2021)

playing cards with the newlyweds, grandson and wife (3 wks) invited us to their new home and we had lunch and played games.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 21, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My Granddaughter sent me pictures she made of me, my daughter, and herself. She asked me who the prettiest one was, of course,I picked herView attachment 179769


A close run thing I agree, and no one could have objected to you calling it a draw!


----------



## grahamg (Aug 22, 2021)

I went to a sheep dog trials locally, organised by one of my cousins children, (a long serving member of the England team himself).

The weather finally played ball on Sunday afternoon, and all the effort put into this inaugural trial, held in aid of local charities, drew the crowd it deserved.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 23, 2021)

Slept in my recliner part of the night last night and woke up this morning to my bunny licking my leg. So gentle that at first I thought something was crawling on me!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

pizza!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2021)

It has stopped raining at least for awhile.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

My youngest granddaughter face called me.
*Sigh* She is growing up so quickly.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 24, 2021)

I am retired and do not have to worry about any vaccine being pushed on me or lose my job..


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 24, 2021)

My husband and I finally finished painting our garage. Still have a few places to touch up but otherwise we’re done. Been working on it a few hours at a time for about two months. Hard to do when it’s a million degrees outside .


----------



## Shero (Aug 24, 2021)

_We settled on a beautiful Queenslander yesterday, that made us both happy! This will be our home while in Australia, then our holiday house when we return to the islands. _


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

My husband had a call from an ex co-employee; this guy is so caring and is always checking up on his buddy, my husband.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 24, 2021)

Michelle had the day off today. After a big ol' breakfast we went on a day trip to Discovery Bay and the wildlife preserves around there. One of the few places untouched by wildfires. Stopped in Brentwood for a late lunch/early dinner with her sister +husband, did some shopping and scurried home in time for Michelle to make it to her classes this evening. It was nice spending the day not thinking about all the crummy stuff that's been on my mind lately.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 24, 2021)

A summer sunset over the Arctic Ocean.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Michelle had the day off today. After a big ol' breakfast we went on a day trip to Discovery Bay and the wildlife preserves around there. One of the few places untouched by wildfires. Stopped in Brentwood for a late lunch/early dinner with her sister +husband, did some shopping and scurried home in time for Michelle to make it to her classes this evening. It was nice spending the day not thinking about all the crummy stuff that's been on my mind lately.


  Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hope things get better for you.


Thank you, Sweet-Heart.


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 24, 2021)

I was able to play with my toddler Grandson for a couple a three hours.  we had a great time.


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2021)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Gary O'... what made me happy today? I heard that my Christmas company decided that they will leave tomorrow to visit more relatives... yipeeeee!


"Fish & company go bad after 3 days."


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

I found the tiny screw from the Video  ring doorbell which I dropped amid the grass and grey pathway... as I was changing the battery.

Thought it was lost forever until I got a long handled Magnet from hubs tools.. and found it as I swept it  along like a metal detector...


----------



## katlupe (Aug 25, 2021)

That my bf is taking me to the store this afternoon so I did not have to drive Jazzy to Tops in this hot weather. And that he ordered a cushion for me to use under my knees to elevate them but not the same as my wedge.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2021)

katlupe said:


> That my bf is taking me to the store this afternoon


That you have your BF .


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 25, 2021)

Today I feel happy reading about all of the happy things happening for all of you that shared them. Thanks so much!​





I am ALL smiles!


​


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Thought it was lost forever until I got a long handled Magnet from hubs tools.. and found it as I swept it along like a metal detector.


I've got wunna those
invaluable


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I've got wunna those
> invaluable


yes it's an extendible one... it's really as you say, invaluable... we;ve also got one of these....






..but that would have been as easy to detect the screw as the longer lighter weight one..with the handle


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm not sure I'm as joyful as Joyful above, but it's the end of the month, Social Security checks, YEAH.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes it's an extendible one


Mine is too
Good reach

I'm a stickler for picking up any sharps, or anything that may puncture a tire.....or my shoe


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2021)

My little dog. She was in a extra snuggley mood this morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

My monthly subscription magazine arrived today.

It was only yesterday that I thought it seemed to be taking a long time to come this time, usually it's here before I've had the chance to read the previous edition... but I suspect it's because this month has been an extraordinarily long month for me for several reasons...so I'm happy my magazine has arrived even tho' I'll read it tonight all in one go...


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 26, 2021)

Just found out our appraisal for refinancing was waived. Yippee!!!


----------



## Jennina (Aug 26, 2021)

Saw a guy help an old woman cross the street. Witnessing random acts of kindness always makes my day.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2021)

I was able to sit with my feet elevated today and not in pain or depressed about it thanks to my new cushion.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 26, 2021)

The sun came out for most of the day so far.......
It's been over a week without sun.


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2021)

Yesterday my cat finally sat beside me on the sofa AND let me pat him for the first time since adopted six months ago. It lasted about a minute but it's a start.

A repeat performance of 2 minutes today will send me to the moon.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 27, 2021)

Slept through the whole night and now having a great cup of coffee!


----------



## feywon (Aug 28, 2021)

I debated about whether to put this here or on the 'Good News' thread.  Decided on here but will reference it on the Good News thread, It really put a smile on my face this morning.  Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain similar 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 28, 2021)

What made me happy today? Putting on my first pair ever of compression stockings and having them feel good. Glad my doctor recommended them yesterday.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> I debated about whether to put this here or on the 'Good News' thread.  Decided on here but will reference it on the Good News thread, It really put a smile on my face this morning.  Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain similar 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad.


Thank you for sharing that! I loved it! I loved the Hokey Pokey myself since my childhood days of rollerskating to it in my school gym when they had a skate night.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> I debated about whether to put this here or on the 'Good News' thread.  Decided on here but will reference it on the Good News thread, It really put a smile on my face this morning.  Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain similar 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad.


What if The Hokey Pokey *really* *IS* _what it's all about_?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I found the tiny screw from the Video  ring doorbell which I dropped amid the grass and grey pathway... as I was changing the battery.
> 
> Thought it was lost forever until I got a long handled Magnet from hubs tools.. and found it as I swept it  along like a metal detector...


Lol…I’ve lost all 4 of mine. They are so tiny. I replaced them with a wood screw which seems to work better then the original screws. I have a camera outside too, so bought extra battery so it’s always ready to change.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Lol…I’ve lost all 4 of mine. They are so tiny. I replaced them with a wood screw which seems to work better then the original screws.* I have a camera outside too, so bought extra battery so it’s always ready to change.*


Yes I have a second battery too, I keep that charged up  so  it's ready to change as soon as I get a notification that my battery in the outside or inside are getting low...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

Today what made me happy, was having lunch in a beautiful French restaurant courtyard, a long way from home, and somewhere that was new to me ....  and with great people , on a beautiful sunny day..


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 28, 2021)

Making 14 pints  of home made spaghetti sauce.

Will share with our son.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm having family come for Labor Day and my daughter and grandkids will be here for the full weekend. 
I wrote out a shopping list and things I need to get done during this coming week.
I feel much more organized and calmer when I write things down and I accomplished that today.
I can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 28, 2021)

Watching The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel for the 5th time! The music and clothing energizes me.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 28, 2021)

Having the barber (she) come to my place and chopping all the hair off....didn't hav e to beg a ride .........


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2021)

*Today I was surprised by a call from one of my cousins. We hadn't talked in over a year. He asked for my email and said he had something he wanted to share with me. When I opened the email it was an animated picture of my Dad as a little boy and yes it did make me cry. I don't think it will be animated here*


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 28, 2021)

feywon said:


> I debated about whether to put this here or on the 'Good News' thread.  Decided on here but will reference it on the Good News thread, It really put a smile on my face this morning.  Steve Hartman's "On the Road" segments almost always contain similar 'feel good' stories.  Sometimes there's a tinge of bittersweetness to the story, but that's how life works few events, especially involving other people are *purely* good/happy or bad/sad.


Awww…that made me cry.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 28, 2021)

Being able to attend church and sit in the main part of the church  (since most weekends I’m on call I sit in the foyer/narthex so I can leave if a call comes in without disturbing ppl )


----------



## Shero (Aug 28, 2021)

Just being alive, eating French toast, watching the world go by, thanking God for all my blessings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 28, 2021)

This


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2021)

What made me happy today. That my first born son is 62 today and my wife and I are still here to congratulate him.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 29, 2021)

What made me happy today?

Getting my compression stockings on correctly (with the heel in the right spot) after only 3 tries!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 29, 2021)

Bloomin' Stuff in our garden. Can't help but make you smile!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> What made me happy today?
> 
> Getting my compression stockings on correctly (with the heel in the right spot) after only 3 tries!


I totally feel your frustration with trying to put on compression stockings, @katlupe !


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 29, 2021)

I no longer live in Hurricane Alley, so watching Ida is more academic for me than personal. 

More of a feeling of relief than happy I guess...


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> What made me happy today?
> 
> Getting my compression stockings on correctly (with the heel in the right spot) after only 3 tries!


In the last decade i started having trouble getting any kind of sock on with proper heel placement. In part because sciatica and knee issues made lifting a foot straight up and leaning forward to put them on uncomfortable at best and sometimes painful.  i had started to put one ankle up on other knee to start the process. But i was still 'rolling the socks from the side which made it difficult to get them oriented right on the foot. i can't remember how long it took for it to dawn on me that if i rolled them with one grip at back, toward heel and the other opposite it that once i had toe placed they'd slide right up in proper placement. It was one of those of cases of changing one part of a routine/habit that wasn't working for me and forgetting to examine the whole process for necessary changes. 

But when you live this long it seems like the little successes, especially when they involve overcoming some difficulty caused by age, can be a source of feeling good, happy.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

Reading about and seeing the pictures of what brought you happiness today, plus seeing how caring you are to each other, that made my day happier today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 29, 2021)

Today started off with perfection.
Early call with my Love, Rudie...
Another scheduled for tonite. 
So HAPPY i could burst.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Today started off with perfection.
> Early call with my Love, Rudie...
> Another scheduled for tonite.
> So HAPPY i could burst.


Sounds like love is in the air!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Sounds like love is in the air!


Love has been in the air for almost 2 years.....will finally settle in under the same roof.


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today I was surprised by a call from one of my cousins. We hadn't talked in over a year. He asked for my email and said he had something he wanted to share with me. When I opened the email it was an animated picture of my Dad as a little boy and yes it did make me cry. I don't think it will be animated here*
> View attachment 180887


Yes there's an app that will do that--animate faces in old photos.  Haven't decided how i feel about it tho i treasure old photos.  i have one of each of my parents as a child prominently displayed in my home.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 29, 2021)

..https://www.amazon.com/Sock-Horse-Aid-Taupe-Ounce/dp/B00LPEWALC/ref=sr_1_13?crid=2XDUBAIHVXZP4&dchild=1&keywords=sock+helper+easy+on+easy+off&qid=1630251222&sprefix=sock+h%2Caps%2C225&sr=8-13
I bought one of these last fall...helped a lot....


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Love has been in the air for almost 2 years.....will finally settle in under the same roof.


While romantic love is not something i feel a need for at this point in my life, i am still always happy for those who are in long happy relationships or have found such love later in life.  i guess i just i just like seeing people happy!


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 29, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> ..https://www.amazon.com/Sock-Horse-Aid-Taupe-Ounce/dp/B00LPEWALC/ref=sr_1_13?crid=2XDUBAIHVXZP4&dchild=1&keywords=sock+helper+easy+on+easy+off&qid=1630251222&sprefix=sock+h%2Caps%2C225&sr=8-13
> I bought one of these last fall...helped a lot....


so sorry, link does not work....


----------



## feywon (Aug 29, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> ..https://www.amazon.com/Sock-Horse-Aid-Taupe-Ounce/dp/B00LPEWALC/ref=sr_1_13?crid=2XDUBAIHVXZP4&dchild=1&keywords=sock+helper+easy+on+easy+off&qid=1630251222&sprefix=sock+h%2Caps%2C225&sr=8-13
> I bought one of these last fall...helped a lot....


i've see ads for them, and wondered if really work well. But at this point i've got a method that works.  Good idea for you to share that tho---someone else may need/want it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2021)

feywon said:


> Yes there's an app that will do that--animate faces in old photos.  Haven't decided how i feel about it tho i treasure old photos.  i have one of each of my parents as a
> 
> 
> feywon said:
> ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 29, 2021)

My son picked me up so we could go put the protection plan on the Macbook Air I bought for my granddaughter. We decided to wait until she got the cover and keyboard cover for it before giving it to her. So I also got to see her happy, excited self as my son videoed us. She was so anxious to get it because it's been almost two weeks since I bought it. I also got to see her brother, my youngest grandson who is 16, stands 6'5" tall and has a very deep voice. I think he grew 2 inches since I saw him at the beginning of the year! We were in their yard and some people were playing Latin music across the way. My grandson and I started dancing and being silly, which my son also videoed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2021)

It was a beautiful, peaceful and sunny day.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 29, 2021)

I have no idea. I just felt happy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 29, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I have no idea. I just felt happy.


My kind of people.


----------



## Lee (Aug 30, 2021)

I had a weekend yard sale, put the stuff out with a shoebox and a sign for donations going to charity. No one took advantage and that made me happy. There are good people out there.

And I got rid of a bunch of surplus stuff ..... a win win situation.


----------



## Shero (Aug 30, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Today started off with perfection.
> Early call with my Love, Rudie...
> Another scheduled for tonite.
> So HAPPY i could burst.


Your happiness is contagious. Long live love


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

Managing to climb into the loft, and  not falling back down out of the hatch...it was a close thing, but I lived to tell the tale...


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2021)

feywon said:


> Yes there's an app that will do that--animate faces in old photos.  Haven't decided how i feel about it tho i treasure old photos.  i have one of each of my parents as a child prominently displayed in my home.


I think I could be called a hoarder, for how many pictures I've saved. I have boxes and boxes of pictures.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 30, 2021)

A text from an ex


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2021)

Taking the wife out to breakfast and seeing this.


----------



## feywon (Aug 30, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I think I could be called a hoarder, for how many pictures I've saved. I have boxes and boxes of pictures.


While i've transferred many to Computer via scanning, i've also saved the hardcopies, especially few ones  i have of parents when younger and other extended family.  
When i was little my Mom had a box under my parents bed of photos.  i used to love to take them out and look thru them and if Mom was home and in a good mood get her talking about the people in the photos. They were all lost in the fire when i was 8, as well as handed down glass bead garlands for Christmas tree that had come over from Hungary.  My parents had sent copies of photos of us kids to relatives  over the years, what they consider the best shots--but that means there's only a handful of photos of me under age 8  and of my older sisters taken during those years.


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2021)

Chatted to mum  today, as she can’t normally talk much on the phone , with her breathing problems ,
I miss her and havnt seen her for 8 yrs , as she’s living with my sister 400 miles away now , 
She’s 95........so this made me happy


----------



## feywon (Aug 30, 2021)

The day is young but so far, i'm happy to get some 'must-do' tasks accomplished:  The daily stuff as well less often changing of bed linen, and i got stuff ready to take to laundromat tomorrow morning. Reconciling checking account. i do this at least once a week usually when i've paid up coming bills by writing a check or online. It's so easy to see what's clearly and be sure i recorded everything correctly by going online and keeps me on top things.
i'm also happy that the city water company got a problem last night fixed quickly. More about that in the Good News thread.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

I was very happy to have banana to eat and enjoy, today.
It is truly a wonderful and delicious treat for me. 

Thanks all of you, for the good thread here.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> ..https://www.amazon.com/Sock-Horse-Aid-Taupe-Ounce/dp/B00LPEWALC/ref=sr_1_13?crid=2XDUBAIHVXZP4&dchild=1&keywords=sock+helper+easy+on+easy+off&qid=1630251222&sprefix=sock+h%2Caps%2C225&sr=8-13
> I bought one of these last fall...helped a lot....


I bought two of those, (not that exact model but close) one for my boyfriend and one for his daughter. They both use them every day and always tell me how glad they are to have them. 

I wonder though, if they would work for compression stockings? I might have to try it on one of theirs just to see.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)

I overslept this morning so was not feeling so good, then took a ride to the store on Jazzy (mobility chair) and as soon as I got going down the street I felt energized. Plus when I got home my bf called me and his phone had been out of order all day yesterday. Now that is fixed and it has made me very happy because I missed his calls. Happy Happy day here so far!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2021)

Not living in Louisiana


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2021)

Every minute someone leaves this world behind.  We are all in “the line” without knowing it. 
We never know how many people are before us.  We can not move to the back of the line. 
We can not step out of the line.  We can not avoid the line.
So while we wait in line -
Make moments count.     Make priorities.   Make the time. 
Make your gifts known.    Make a nobody feel like a somebody. 
Make your voice heard.    Make the small things big. 
Make someone smile.      Make the change. 
Make love.   Make up.     Make peace. 
Make sure to tell your people they are loved. 
Make sure to have no regrets. 
Make sure you are ready


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 30, 2021)

What made me happy today?

The start of the US Open tennis tournament. 

Just wait till I have dinner - will be even happier.


----------



## oldpanightowl (Aug 30, 2021)

I woke up breathing.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 30, 2021)

The clerk at Tops packed my grocery bag for me. Then came around the counter to hang it on the back of Jazzy. They don't all do that and I appreciate it so much when they do. And to top off her niceness, she knew how to pack the bag so the stuff on top did not crush what was in the bottom. It was all produce so I was a bit worried about that.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 30, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> What made me happy today?
> 
> The start of the US Open tennis tournament.
> 
> Just wait till I have dinner - will be even happier.





dinner: spicy roast pork ribs

Yum, yum, yum, yum!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 30, 2021)

I felt a LOT happier today after reading about all of the happy things and thoughts that you all shared!
This may be the best day EVER but even so, I sense a lot of potential in tomorrow and that also makes me happy!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 30, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I bought two of those, (not that exact model but close) one for my boyfriend and one for his daughter. They both use them every day and always tell me how glad they are to have them.
> 
> I wonder though, if they would work for compression stockings? I might have to try it on one of theirs just to see.


@katlupe I have one of the sock pullers pictured with the plastic tube and ropes. In *this link*, it's marked as Amazon's Choice, Sock Aid is the name. I sometimes wear compression stockings as my ankles get swollen from time to time but I've never tried it for compression socks, only regular ones. For those it does a great job though. In that link it says that those are specifically for compression socks. Good luck, I know that those things are really hard to pull on.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 30, 2021)

feywon said:


> While romantic love is not something i feel a need for at this point in my life, i am still always happy for those who are in long happy relationships or have found such love later in life.  i guess i just i just like seeing people happy!


I wasn't looking for love......at almost 63......then he came along......the feeling is mutual for us both.
If he hadn't appeared.....i still would not be looking.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 31, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I wasn't looking for love......at almost 63......then he came along......the feeling is mutual for us both.
> If he hadn't appeared.....i still would not be looking.


That is what happened to me at 64. I swore off men forever. He wormed his way into my heart when I wasn't looking.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

Finding Candy Floss ( Cotton candy) flavoured grapes... I love them so much but they're difficult to find, and I haven't been able to get any for months...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

Several things...

I took another donation of ladies clothing.. all good stuff, new or next to new,  in a large Black Bin Bag..to the Cancer research Shop.. and the women volunteers who opened the bag were so delighted by the condition of the clothes,  they were profusely thanking me...and one of them put something to the side and said '' that one's for me ''... I presume she meant she'll be buying it.. 

..second thing to make me happy was that I bought some new matching ornamental stuff to put on my office desk drawers, and I'm delighted they all match perfectly  together


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Reading about such happy things as katlupe and MickaC finding love and HollyDolly finding grape flavored candy floss, simple things, true but the thought of them still made me smile and that in itself makes me happy!

Plus I had a few sales complete on Ebay! All in all it's been a really pleasant day. Thanks for sharing your happiness with me!


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 2, 2021)

What has made me happy is that when the lady delivered
my grocery order bout an hour ago, she made a mistake!!!
She brought me 2 gal of butter pecan brckle ice cream instead
of the 1 gal that I ordered HAHAHAHA......


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

It's very enjoyable, and puts a smile on my face, reading these posts.  Thanks, all!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

@hawkdon 
Could we all *help *you, to celebrate that welcome mistake?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

By the way, @hawkdon
Just so you know, you can't be held responsible or to blame,
or at fault, for eating _too much of it,_
because it was someone else who made the error, _*not you!
*_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

@hawkdon hit the jack pot!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

Sure did!!
And if we chose the happiest thing of the day,
@hawkdon  's would give serious competition, to _finding love!

    _


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

This afternoon, I saw a hummingbird go to a bright red flower....both, right outside and close-up to *my window! 
That made me feel happy!  *


----------



## fatboy (Sep 3, 2021)

the cool weather!!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> What made _*you*_ happy today?


what made ME happy today?    
I took my Toyota Tacoma to the dealership, they fixed my alarm system- no charge!
What else made me happy today?  I finally got to join a Taichi class over in Apple Valley, been eye-ballin' it for a while!    Great class, super instructor, has way more experience than I;  got a lot of fresh ideas for my own class.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2021)

Today what made me happy was my daughter and granddaughter stopping over for a while. My granddaughter brought me a picture of her on the first day of kindergarten and one of her starting 6th grade yesterday. Time goes by too quickly.


----------



## feywon (Sep 3, 2021)

A lively but quite civil and at times fun discussion about idealism vs reality. 
Having some time read a segment of a nonfifction book I'm engrossed in but have to take in smaller than usual doses cause the hard  science aspects take a bit more processing time. The implications and conclusions that they lead to about brain function amd consciousness are exciting, but i feel its important for me to understand the hard science those are based on.

While i was reading my cat, my grand dog and one of my grandcats kept me company on my bed (the natural light thru window behind it excellent for reading).  The cats were both purring loudly, which really felt joyous.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 3, 2021)

My hairdresser has been away July and August due to illness.
She called today to set an appointment,
I already had a cut by another hairdresser....but....happy to get my gal back.
She isn't putting in full days yet.......will take some time.


----------



## Shero (Sep 3, 2021)

Sometimes I set aside a day to do nothing, today isthat day. My husband is off with his newly made Aussie mate, doing matey things, so I am alone and happy!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 12, 2021)

This has made me " HAPPY and beyond " for a long time.
The countdown is on.......quit counting seconds....minutes....having trouble counting that high.
So......i'm counting weeks, then days.
The LOVE of my life.......has sold his house.....possession for new owners is middle of October.
If everything goes according to plans.....he will arrive here in about 6 weeks.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2021)

It's early yet.


----------



## feywon (Sep 12, 2021)

My grand cat, Kameko, is using the bed in a basket i set up in bottom of my closet for the felines. They had the habit of sleeping on my boxes of off season clothes anyway so when i made some changes to closet last month, i left a spot in one corner for the basket. i'd had it out for 2 years and they never used it. (Despite fact that i cleaned it and changed the bedding after my cat Frosty spent her last days in it, they visited her often.) Maybe they just like the privacy the closet gives them tho it's open to rest of room? 
But made me happy to see it. And i think she knows i'm talking about her, she just poked her head out and made an inquisitive 'murrring' sound. When i said 'Hi, Kammie' she came out.'


----------

